# Coding Carotid Plaque...



## vivekanandan srinivasan (Apr 1, 2011)

As per the ACR Coding Guidelines,
Coding ICD-9cm for Bilateral Carotid Plaque was 433.10,433.30
but we do have some updates to code as only 433.30 for the condition.
can any one give your insight on this?


----------



## preserene (Apr 3, 2011)

Carotid, basilar, and vertebral, by and large, belong to the group of PRECEREBRAL ARTERIES.
when the occlusion occurs in an individual artery , the corresponding code is appropriate. For eg, single carotid artery, I would assign 433.10. 
If it invloves both sides ( bilateral), or in multiples, I would assign 433.30.
This seeme to be appropriate and reasonable clinically, and risk adjustment group categorization too.
Thank you for the opportunity to ponder


----------

